# Anyone ever hear of Brisky's?



## masterofmymeat (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi All,

My wife just returned from Ft. Worth, TX. and brought me back a T-Shirt and bottle

of Rub from a BBQ place called Brisky's. Anyone ever heard of this place?

She said the food was really good and the rub smells...well...ok to me. I'm thinking

on using it this weekend on some smoked pork ribs.

Just curious...James


----------



## hewgag (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmmm..... I live in east Fort Worth and have never heard of Briskys... Gonna go an Google it!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 23, 2011)

Think you might mean "Riscky's  BBQ" ?  Famous for their beef ribs.  one just down the street from my store on Camp Bowie.


----------



## breeves (Jul 25, 2011)

I bet Pops is right, I have never heard of Brisky's. But enjoyed Riscky's on a number of occasions.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmmm T shirt, what does it read? never heard of it either.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 25, 2011)

breeves said:


> I bet Pops is right, I have never heard of Brisky's. But enjoyed Riscky's on a number of occasions.







Pops6927 said:


> Think you might mean "Riscky's  BBQ" ?  Famous for their beef ribs.  one just down the street from my store on Camp Bowie.


 you ARE absolutely right, I got it wrong. I am such a moron sometimes. Right on

my T-Shirt it clearly states "Riscky's".

so their stuff is good stuff? I'm going to be using the rub my wife bought there this

coming weekend on some pork ribs.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.risckys.com/

Check out their website, they've been around since the 20's, famous in these parts!  And gooood!

The one on the West Side is:








6701 Camp Bowie Blvd

on the West Side

Fort Worth, Texas 76116

which is right down the street from our RadioShack at 5736 Camp Bowie.  Great place to eat!  How'd she like it?


----------

